# Installer Windows avec puce M1



## timobnlt (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition du MacBook Air (M1, 2020) et j'en suis très content. Cependant, j'ai un problème : pour mes cours, je dois installer un logiciel (Qucs) qui existe aussi sur Mac mais qui n'est clairement pas optimisé et beaucoup d'options ne sont pas accessibles. Je voudrais donc installer une machine virtuelle windows afin de pouvoir faire tourner la version Windows de l'application. Je connaissais Parallel Desktop mais impossible d'installer la machine virtuelle car elle n'est pas optimisée pour la puce M1 je crois. J'ai aussi vu le logiciel CrossOver mais impossible de lancer mes fichiers Qucs depuis l'application. Existe-t-il une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne ou faut-il attendre encore un peu jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit disponible.
Avant, j'avais installé windows via BootCamp mais j'ai vu que cela n'était plus possible avec les nouveaux mac mais que ça allait peut-être changé. Je suis un peu à la ramasse c'est pourquoi je m'adresse à vous

Merci d'avance



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## mokuchley (18 Janvier 2021)

peut-être cela =>
https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...s-applications-windows-sur-les-mac-arm-119073


----------



## maxou56 (18 Janvier 2021)

timobnlt a dit:


> Je connaissais Parallel Desktop mais impossible d'installer la machine virtuelle car elle n'est pas optimisée pour la puce M1 je crois


Bonjour,
Les VM sont possibles sur Mac M1, mais avec des OS ARM64 (pas x86_64, ARM_32)
Windows ARM existe, mais uniquement réservé au fabricant pour le moment, (il y a un émulateur X86 intégré et en bêta X64).

https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/12/23/windows-10-arm/
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020...crosoft-store-sous-windows-10-arm-sur-mac-m1/



timobnlt a dit:


> Existe-t-il une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne ou faut-il attendre encore un peu jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit disponible.


C'est à microsoft de l'autoriser. Par contre pour les programme x86_64 ça restera de l'émulation avec des performance (très) faibles.



timobnlt a dit:


> Avant, j'avais installé windows via BootCamp mais j'ai vu que cela n'était plus possible avec les nouveaux mac mais que ça allait peut-être changé.


Peut probable, en tous cas de manière officielle (il y a un développement en cours pour linux).
Mais ça ne changerait pas les limites ARM64 natif, x86_64 en émulation et pas de ARM32 (peut être via émulation ??)


----------



## ZeyMoh (13 Février 2021)

timobnlt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition du MacBook Air (M1, 2020) et j'en suis très content. Cependant, j'ai un problème : pour mes cours, je dois installer un logiciel (Qucs) qui existe aussi sur Mac mais qui n'est clairement pas optimisé et beaucoup d'options ne sont pas accessibles. Je voudrais donc installer une machine virtuelle windows afin de pouvoir faire tourner la version Windows de l'application. Je connaissais Parallel Desktop mais impossible d'installer la machine virtuelle car elle n'est pas optimisée pour la puce M1 je crois. J'ai aussi vu le logiciel CrossOver mais impossible de lancer mes fichiers Qucs depuis l'application. Existe-t-il une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne ou faut-il attendre encore un peu jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit disponible.
> Avant, j'avais installé windows via BootCamp mais j'ai vu que cela n'était plus possible avec les nouveaux mac mais que ça allait peut-être changé. Je suis un peu à la ramasse c'est pourquoi je m'adresse à vous
> 
> ...


Bonjour, j’ai exactement le même soucis. J’ai le MacBook Pro M1 2020 et j’ai besoin d’un programme qui qui n’existe pas pour la nouvelle version de Mac.
As tu trouvé une solution ??


----------



## MrTom (13 Février 2021)

Hello,


ZeyMoh a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai exactement le même soucis. J’ai le MacBook Pro M1 2020 et j’ai besoin d’un programme qui qui n’existe pas pour la nouvelle version de Mac.
> As tu trouvé une solution ??


Pour information, de quel programme s'agit-il ?


----------



## ZeyMoh (13 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour information, de quel programme s'agit-il ?


Workspace education  mais il n’existe pas pour cette version de Mac et il n’existera pas


----------



## maxou56 (13 Février 2021)

ZeyMoh a dit:


> mais il n’existe pas pour cette version de Mac et il n’existera pas


Bonjour,
Elle n'existe pas pour macOS?
Car même si elle n'est pas dispo pour le Mac "Apple Silicon" ARM, elle peut généralement fonctionner via Rosetta.

Tu peux regarder avec l'app CrossOver (si c'est une app windows)








						CrossOver fait tourner des apps Windows sur les Mac M1
					

Codeweavers a peut-être une solution pour l'impasse dans laquelle se trouve Windows qui ne peut fonctionner, pour l'heure, sur les Mac à processeur M1 : utiliser CrossOver. Cette vénérable application repose sur le projet open-source Wine, elle peut faire fonctionner des applications Windows en...




					www.macg.co
				




Tu peux aussi (mais c'est de la bidouille pour le moment) et les app X86_64 seront très lentes, virtualiser windows avec Parallels


----------



## MrTom (13 Février 2021)

Tu as un lien de téléchargement ? Je ne trouve rien...


----------



## Mynameisât (19 Février 2021)

timobnlt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition du MacBook Air (M1, 2020) et j'en suis très content. Cependant, j'ai un problème : pour mes cours, je dois installer un logiciel (Qucs) qui existe aussi sur Mac mais qui n'est clairement pas optimisé et beaucoup d'options ne sont pas accessibles. Je voudrais donc installer une machine virtuelle windows afin de pouvoir faire tourner la version Windows de l'application. Je connaissais Parallel Desktop mais impossible d'installer la machine virtuelle car elle n'est pas optimisée pour la puce M1 je crois. J'ai aussi vu le logiciel CrossOver mais impossible de lancer mes fichiers Qucs depuis l'application. Existe-t-il une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne ou faut-il attendre encore un peu jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit disponible.
> Avant, j'avais installé windows via BootCamp mais j'ai vu que cela n'était plus possible avec les nouveaux mac mais que ça allait peut-être changé. Je suis un peu à la ramasse c'est pourquoi je m'adresse à vous
> 
> ...


PARRALLELES et MICROSOFT permettent désormais depuis cette semaine, suite à une mise à jour d'une version 2 Candidate de PARRALLELS, de virtualiser une Windows 10 Preview VHDX. J'ai pu installer Windows 10 Pro avec succès sur un MacBook Air M1. L'Os tourne désormais comme sur un Mac Intel, en Français et avec une fluidité avérée. A noter que l'opération n'est encore pas possible avec VMWARE.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

ZeyMoh a dit:


> Workspace education  mais il n’existe pas pour cette version de Mac et il n’existera pas


Si tu parles de l'outil Google pour les établissements scolaires je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne fonctionnerait pas sur Mac M1, tu as un lien qui le précise ? 
Si tu parles d'autre chose soit plus précis si tu veux une aide précise...


----------



## manuel19988 (23 Février 2021)

timobnlt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition du MacBook Air (M1, 2020) et j'en suis très content. Cependant, j'ai un problème : pour mes cours, je dois installer un logiciel (Qucs) qui existe aussi sur Mac mais qui n'est clairement pas optimisé et beaucoup d'options ne sont pas accessibles. Je voudrais donc installer une machine virtuelle windows afin de pouvoir faire tourner la version Windows de l'application. Je connaissais Parallel Desktop mais impossible d'installer la machine virtuelle car elle n'est pas optimisée pour la puce M1 je crois. J'ai aussi vu le logiciel CrossOver mais impossible de lancer mes fichiers Qucs depuis l'application. Existe-t-il une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne ou faut-il attendre encore un peu jusqu'à ce qu'une solution soit disponible.
> Avant, j'avais installé windows via BootCamp mais j'ai vu que cela n'était plus possible avec les nouveaux mac mais que ça allait peut-être changé. Je suis un peu à la ramasse c'est pourquoi je m'adresse à vous
> 
> ...


Même soucis


----------



## Lamahi (23 Février 2021)

Bonjour @manuel19988,

quel est le logiciel ?


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> quel est le logiciel ?


*Qucs* je suppose, puisque c'est dans le message  





						Qucs project: Quite Universal Circuit Simulator
					

Qucs, briefly for Quite Universal Circuit Simulator, is an integrated circuit simulator which means you are able to setup a circuit with a graphical user interface (GUI) and simulate the large-signal, small-signal and noise behaviour of the circuit. After that simulation has finished you can...



					qucs.sourceforge.net


----------



## Lamahi (23 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> *Qucs* je suppose, puisque c'est dans le message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce message était adressé à @manuel19988. Il est possible qu’il ne parle pas de *Qucs. *Vu qu’il ne l’a pas précisé.


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Ce message était adressé à @manuel19988. Il est possible qu’il ne parle pas de *Qucs. *Vu qu’il ne l’a pas précisé.


Ce serait ballot de sa part de citer un message sur *Qucs* s'il est intéressé par un autre logiciel !
Mais c'est vrai qu'il ne serait pas le premier à dire "J'ai le même problème" sans vraiment lire le fil


----------

